# Favorite RECENT opera recordings?



## Nothung (Feb 9, 2012)

I recently picked up Gergiev's version of Donizetti's Lucia di Lammermoor. I can't say it's my favorite, but I've gotten a real kick out of hearing what was, for me, a rather worn out opera recorded by fresh new voices only a year or two ago. It's gotten me rather interested in checking out more recent opera recordings, and I've just picked up Pappano's version of Rossini's William Tell and Abbado's Beethoven - Fidelio. Of course, I've already devoted significant time obsessing over Rene Jacobs's Mozart operas as well. 

What are some other recently recorded operas I should check out?


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Pappano's Tristan?


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice thread. I would like to listen to this new Lucia. This opera has never been a favourite of mine and i don't really have a great recording either (most recent one i have is the Lucia from The Met with Netrebko and i don't really like it). I do recall the older DVD from Australian opera with Dame Joan Sutherland falling backwards down some stairs as she dies...brilliantly done i must say. The Met version looked tame in comparison!


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Do you have any preference for DVDs or CDs? If the former, I can recommend two fairly recent recordings: _Anna Bolena _with Netrebko and Garanca (DG), and _Adriana Lecouvreur _with Gheorghiu and Kaufmann (Decca). Unfortunately, most of my recent CD purchases have been of recordings dating back to the '60s and '70s.


----------

